# A Hunt Test We Will Go



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! Wish I was joining you...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How exciting!! I cant wait to hear all about it when you guys get back. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck to Doo and you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck and HAVE FUN!!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Heigh-ho the derry oh! Good luck!

- Tania


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GO LAURA!!!!

Hope you have great weather and passes!!!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

What type of test will you be playing in?

Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck and may all your birds land white belly up with a wing pointing to the sky!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck!!! Remi and i have a hunt test this weekend. Only one more pass for her Jh!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Good luck!!! Remi and i have a hunt test this weekend. Only one more pass for her Jh!


Well good luck to you two as well!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck! I am sure that You and Dooley are going to be great!!!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Laura,
good luck on picking up both legs.

Piper is running 4th for senior this weekend if your able to make it over there.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck this weekend!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all! I am at my parents house ready for tomorrow. I'll let you know how we do. Thanks again for your well wishes.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Remember to breathe when you get to the line!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any news???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley was mostly awesome today! We came home with a ribbon and band. His only issue was he thought I was talking Russian when I told him to sit on line. He pegged the marks making it look easy, however, several dogs didn't pass which led me to believe it wasn't that easy. Also several put up a big hunt, so overall I was very happy with my boy's performance. We are both worn out tonight. Keep the fingers and toes crossed one more day.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

:dblthumb2 and :crossfing


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!!! That is great news!! And Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the pass! 

:worthless


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

:banana:*Congrats on your second pass!!* :banana:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! great job dooley! fingers crossed for another leg today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Great news & good luck today


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Three legs down, and one to go! Judges were very impressed with Dooley and told me he was a great marker. He was right on today. Now I just have to decide where to go next. Thanks everyone for your well wishes!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

(picture that little High School Cheer)

:banana: Go Dooley. Go Dooley, GO GO GO GO GO! :banana:

Huge congrats!!!!! One more leg and its Mr Dooley JH to you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a good dog Dooley is 

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats dooley!!!!!

Wheeee!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! I'm proud of you guys!!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is awesome Laura, big congrats to you and Dooley!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats! Well done!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! Are you heading north for that last leg?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hollyk said:


> WooHoo! Are you heading north for that last leg?


I think I am going to go to Glide (near Roseburg) for their double header in June. I am also thinking of taking Breeze, if we can get her back in shape.

After Doo gets his title, we are going to go for our CD in obedience while we are working Senior stuff, which he has a lot of parts and pieces, we'll just need to start putting them together.

Thanks for asking.


----------

